# ot stump remover; help with dosing;, some chemistry required



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

*got stump remover; help with dosing;, some chemistry required*

I recently purchased Grow More brand stump remover.

At the back it says it is composed of :

13% Nitrate Nitrogen (N)
44% Soluble Potash (K2O)

I was wondering what kind of dosing I should do. I know this requires a bit of calculation requiring some knowledge of chemistry.

Thanks in advance!

-Jon


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a link on dosing KN03/N03... http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nitrate.htm

I'm not sure about the brand you have since it also contains potash. The best one is "Green Light" which only contains potassium nitrate.


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

I wouldn't use it w/o some research. It could have other chemicals in it that could harm your fish/plants. I've always heard the ONLY safe stump remover brand is Green Light.

I would call the company and ask them exactly what's in it.


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

I called the company and they said it only contains potassium nitrate so Ii'm dosing it as per recommendation of the calculator.

One person on another person said it worked out to be very close in percentage compostion of K and NO3 as the calculator uses.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Why take the risk when KNO3 is so cheap and easy to get?


----------

